# New Tank



## lotf001 (Jul 18, 2005)

I am getting a new 125gal tank for my 2 oscars. but I am having a hard time coming up with ideas. Anyone have any display pics or ideas they want to share?? :help:


----------



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

i have oscars but their aquarium as of right now is pretty bare... maybe try to get some driftwood? or some type of setup using slate rocks would be cool... if you could figure out a way to make sure the oscars dont push them over... sorry im not much help


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

its really a matter of preferance. do your oscars uproot, or knock anything over in your tank now?


----------



## lotf001 (Jul 18, 2005)

I reallly dont know I havent had anything in the tank.
the one thing I know is my larger oscar hates the heater, he will nip at it until it comes loose and flots to the top of the tank


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes oscars are known for that also. you should invest into a heater thats not glass, if you haven't already. you can look at the fish and aquarium picture section for other peoples tanks. i would stay away from anything like stacking rocks. you could try some plants and driftwood, or you could just go with plants and little ornamental things, or just add one for a centerpiece. oscars are picky individual fish, so i wouldnt do anything too drastic to the tank


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I saw the most amazing setup for Oscars. I'll try and dig it up for you...there was a lot of driftwood in it tho. It was neat.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Guess what...I found the site! Alright its not AMAZING but I definitely think its neat because its so different. ANd I dont think its driftwood...more liek tree limbs? ha...o well I like it.

http://www.stolt.dk/htm/cichlider.htm


----------



## BobGTP00 (Jul 27, 2005)

From my experience. They will destroy or uproot any type of plant you put in there. Big rocks are the best. Anything else they will knock over. After you but them in there THEY will arrange the tank as they see fit! LOL.

Have fun!

Bob


----------

